# Filesystem-Performance:  mittlere Zugriffszeit bei einer Cache-Trefferrate h anzugeben



## osion (26. Jun 2022)

*Hallo*




Soweit ich verstehe:
1. h = Gibt % der Treffer im Cache an, z. B. 0.95.
2. Als erstes wird immer im Cache nach dem Block gesucht und erst danach auf der Festplatte

*Ich brauche:*
1x +40x*(1-h) und habe dann die benötigte Zeit und das durch Anzahl x um die mittlere Zugriffszeit zu erhalten nicht?

In jedem Fall brauche ich 1 * x und in 1-h Fälle brauche ich noch 40x, aber warum hat die Lösung kein x und h +?


*Lösung:*


----------



## KonradN (26. Jun 2022)

Was soll denn dein x plötzlich sein?

Generell hast Du absolute Werte: Wenn etwas im Cache ist, dann dauert es 1ms
Wenn es nicht im Cache ist, dann dauert es 40 ms.

Die 40ms sind also ein absoluter Wert. Da kommt nichts mehr dazu und wie sich das aufteilt ist uns auch egal. 

Damit ist jetzt die Frage, wie die Zusammensetzung ist. Wie oft kommt es zu den 1ms und wie oft zu den 40ms? Und das kann man dann berechnen. Und das ist dann halt:
1ms * h + 40ms * (1-h)

Und immer exakt sein: h ist keine Angabe in %! Es ist ein Wahrscheinlichkeitswert von 0 bis 1. In % wäre dieser Wert * 100, denn % steht sozusagen für 1/100. 99% = 99 * 1/100 = 0,99

Aber das mit der Exaktheit haben die bei den Lösungen ja auch nicht. Die ms haben sie einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen. So haben sie keine Mittlere Zugriffszeit sondern einfach nur eine Zahl.


----------

